# 40" tall table with offset folding legs?



## KathyH (Mar 26, 2011)

I need a table 24x48 with folding legs. A drop leaf style will not work as the top needs to be solid so that I can pad it and cover with duck cloth or similiar fabric to use as pinning/cutting/ironing table while sewing.

A folding tray table like for use in bed may work but since it will be 48" long with 40" legs, will the legs will hit each other when I try to fold it up? I was thinking maybe I could offset the legs so one end will fit inside the other end.

This is an old post I found while searching the site:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/folding-table-legs-3918/

Could I use a stable block of wood in the corners of one end in order to offset the "inner" set of legs? If so, what would you recommend size-wise so that the table remains stable while I'm working? I know if I put them too far towards the center then it will be wobbly. 

There won't be alot of weight on the legs, just the sheet of plywood and padding. My machines are already in cabinets but I need a table so that I don't have to crawl around on the floor pinning into the carpet.

Am I even on the right track? 

Thanks, Kathy


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

I would suggest looking more towards a TV tray as an inspiration for your engineering needs. IMO, I think the mechanics would be simpler to put together and the assembled table would be sturdier. Also, the leg length becomes a non-factor when collapsing it for storage.

Steve


----------



## KathyH (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Steve. I will Google for some plans and see if hubby can make it next weekend after I get supplies.

Appreciate your time in responding.

Kathy


----------

